

Show HN: Snapmeet, Remote meetings with realtime notes and video, built with React - heliostatic
https://snapmeet.io

======
yojo
Co-founder here: This is our first node/react/flux app, coming from a
rails/angular stack. Happy to discuss our experience and answer any questions!

~~~
marvel_boy
Really a nice idea. In your opinion React delivers the promise to get out all
the business logic of the UI? And how much time to develop the site? Any
tutorials or resources recommended?

~~~
yojo
I think it does, although you're always free to hack it :P I've definitely
thrown some ternary operators in my render methods for simple conditionals in
order to avoid heavier solutions.

Re: time; The team is me and my cofounder. I'm full time dev, my co-founder
splits his time between ops, dev, and business stuff. First commit was March
18, but we were splitting time with our previous product attempt for about a
month of that. So maybe call it 3 months of full time dev work? That included
quite a bit of learning beyond React; the whole stack is new to us
(Node/Express, Neo4j, Socket.io, ShareJS, SimpleWebRTC).

For coming up to speed on React, I definitely spent a lot of time with the
Facebook documentation, which is decent. For flux I hit pretty much every
resource linked on the flux github repo, but I think the best overview I came
across was this video by Jing and Bill from FB:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i__969noyAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i__969noyAM)

This thread (which they both participate in) is also helpful for thinking
about your server communication. :
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/reactjs/QQ-0dJ4eYUc](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/reactjs/QQ-0dJ4eYUc)
I feel like that's a topic not well covered elsewhere in docs

Also, keep an eye out on Stack Overflow. It looks like Bill spent a lot of
time answering flux questions. You might find it worthwhile to read through
his answers to flux things:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/395379/fisherwebdev](http://stackoverflow.com/users/395379/fisherwebdev)

Hope that helps!

------
nicolewhite
Also built with Neo4j!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Neo4j/comments/38dfju/neo4j_backed_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Neo4j/comments/38dfju/neo4j_backed_remote_collaboration_app/)

------
genericallyloud
I've tried this out in a meeting with a couple of other people. It worked
pretty well! I work remotely and this is definitely shaping into something
really great.

~~~
heliostatic
Thanks! What's missing from your current toolset, and what would you like to
see here?

~~~
genericallyloud
Audio-only chat would be nice - we use skype, and audio only is our default.
If there was a way to make the notes area be a code editor, or have two tabs -
one for notes, one for code, that would be really nice. We use google docs a
lot, but its terrible for code, so sometimes we use collabedit. Finally, it
would be really nice if the notes/todos could integrate with something like an
issue tracker or project management tool.

~~~
eah13
I second pretty much everything in here.In my meeting we were essentially
working together grooming a github issue- I could imagine that issue being
addable as a tab behind or instead of the notepad.

